
Tom Conrad:“I guess Siri won't talk to you about music unless you pay her boss?” - protomyth
https://twitter.com/tconrad/status/658682973680603136
======
strathmeyer
Did you try explaining to her that SHE was the one who wasn't subscribed to
Apple Music?

